# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  @موقع يساعد على الحفظ @

## بنت الامارات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عزيزاتي سأضع بين يديكن موقع يساعدكن على الحفظ مع التجويد والكتابة وهو مفيد جدا .. وأنصحكن باختيار القارئ الذي يجود حتى تتمكن من اتقان أحكام التجويد وتكونن مع السفرة الكرام البرره بإذنه تعالى 

http://quran.muslim-web.com/

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## feelingsSilent

[08]الله يجزيج الخير والجنه ويجعلج من حفظت كتاب الله وممن يقال لهم ابشروا بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان[/08]

----------


## ريم الوضح

جزاج الله خير

----------


## رماسه

مشكوره يالغاليه 
ممكن اعرف انا اي مجموعه

----------


## DesigneR StylisH

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## دبيّه

الصراحه خواتي هالموقع وايد زين , أنا أحطه حق عيالي 

يوم ييلسون على الكمبيوتر , احط الآيات المراد حفظها واخليه يعيد

, وبالفعل من كثر التكرار , يحفظون,

اول شئ تحديدن لآيات إللي تبين تحفظينهن , وتضغطين على رقم

الآيه,ويطلعلج جدول , تختارين فيه مقدار الحفظ يعني من الأيه... 

إلى الآيه... وبعدين تحددين عدد مرات التكرار.وبيتم يقرا ويعيد.

----------


## جواهر

يزاج الله خير اختى بنت الامارات ع المجهود الطيب
والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شوق دبي

... الله يساااعدكم بنات ...

----------


## عاشقة الفردوس

تسلمييييييييييييييين اختي وجزاك الله الف خير وادخلك الفردوس الاعلى انشاء الله ........................

----------


## UAE_DREAM

يزاج الله خير،،

----------


## bent_zayed

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووره حبيبتي وايد على هذا الموقع الجميل

----------


## عفاري الوحداويه

تسلمين حياتي ع الموقع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج ويعطيج الف عافيه علي عمل الخير

----------


## wo0ow

*الله يجزيج الخير والجنه ويجعلج من حفظت كتاب الله وممن يقال لهم ابشروا بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان*

----------


## saasmo

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## منى الحمادي

يعطيج العافية

----------


## shehadeh

ربنا يبارك لك.

----------


## UmSawaf

تسلمييييييين حبيبتي

----------


## Om 7aMda

يزاج الله خير والله تسلميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## بياض الثلج

جزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## درة الإمارات

ما فتح عندي الموقع 

لييييييش أبيه

----------


## حبيبتي شمة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> عزيزاتي سأضع بين يديكن موقع يساعدكن على الحفظ مع التجويد والكتابة وهو مفيد جدا .. وأنصحكن باختيار القارئ الذي يجود حتى تتمكن من اتقان أحكام التجويد وتكونن مع السفرة الكرام البرره بإذنه تعالى 
> 
> http://quran.muslim-web.com/


:22 (6): :22 (6): :22 (6): :22 (6): 
أسأل الله لك راحة تملأ نفسك
ورضا يغمر قلبك
وعملا يرضي ربك
وسعادة تعلو وجهك
ونصرا يقهر عدوك
وذكرا يشغل وقتك
وعفوا يغسل ذنبك
وفرجا يمحو همك

اللهم ااااااااامييييييييييييييين

----------


## أم عبدالله أحمد

يزاج الله ألف خير وانشاء بخلي اعيالي يحفظون القرآن ، لأنهم يحفظونه من الجهاز اللي يبيعونه في السوق بس اتعرفين ان الاطفال يعجبهم الكمبيوتر والله يآجرج على الخير ......

----------


## الاسطوره

يزاااااااااج الله خير

----------


## أم شمس

يزاج الله خير وبميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## UmHasan

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## بحيرة المحبة

جزاكي الله خير اختي على المجهود اسال الله ان ير زقكي ويرزقناوكل مسلم ومسلمه جنة الفردوس
اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييين

----------


## ام عبدالعزيز..

الله يعطيك العاااافيه

----------


## Tahooon

جزاتش اله خير إتي .....
سبحان الله كنت أدور ليه !..........

جعله الله في موازين حسناتيتش........

----------


## شيخة دار الظبي

مشكوره مشكوره وايد وجزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## jumeira4ever

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## غرام الإمارات

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سما الامارات

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يوم الدين

----------


## BENNT UAE

:1 (8): الله يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتج:1 (8):



.. تسلمين على الموقع الحلو..

----------


## ام فطوووم

يزاج الله خير ..ماقصرتى

----------


## قرموشة الماريه

يزاج الله خير وما قصرتي الغاليه.... الموقع وايد مفيد ويساعد على الحفظ.

----------


## غاية الضوء

> [08]الله يجزيج الخير والجنه ويجعلج من حفظت كتاب الله وممن يقال لهم ابشروا بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان[/08]




^_^

----------


## dam3a

يزاج الله الجنة فعلا موقع قمة
انا استخدمه من فتره وفعلا يساعدني بشكل كبير في الحفظ وتحديد الايات الي حفظتها والي ناويه احفظها 

تسلمييييييين الغاليه

----------


## سيدة من الامارات

انا الموقع كان عندي ولما سويت للكمبيوتر فورمات انمسحت كل المواقع اللي كانت عليه وكان من ضمنهم هالموقع والحين انتي يبتيه لنا 

يزاج الله خير اختي الكريمه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عاشقة امون

يزاج الله خير يالغالية
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج
والسموحة 
الله يحفظج

----------


## طيبة

يزاج الله خير وما قصرتي الغاليه....

----------


## baba1ho

جزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## أم سلطان 2007

تسلمين أخني ع الموقع المفيد

----------


## شوشه

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## rona

> [08]الله يجزيج الخير والجنه ويجعلج من حفظت كتاب الله وممن يقال لهم ابشروا بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان[/08]


 :Sobhan:

----------


## خفايا الروح

جزاج الله خير


وجعلة في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## املاني

*جزاج الله خير*

----------


## أم أحمدومحمد

مشكوره على الموقع ..

----------


## جنون البقر

جزاج الله خيرا كثيرا

----------


## um hind

> [08]الله يجزيج الخير والجنه ويجعلج من حفظت كتاب الله وممن يقال لهم ابشروا بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان[/08]

----------


## سيدة_المسا

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## $ شمة $



----------


## قسوة زمن

جزاك الله خيرا اختي علي هدا الموقع

----------


## احبه ي ناس

جزاك الله خيرا ..................................
وجعلنا من حفظة القرآن.......................

----------


## مرموم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## بسمة شوق

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بنوته AD

يزاج الله خير الغاليه 

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## Magnolia

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## بنت بلال

> جزاج الله خير

----------


## مياسه الامارات

يزاج الله خير اختى بنت الامارات ع المجهود الطيب
والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتج

----------


## زين البحرين

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## Ms Style

بارك الله فيج

----------


## أم غـلا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## عنوود

يزاج الله الف خير الصراحه الموقع وااااااااااااااااااااايد حلو

----------


## دلوعه2008

يزاج الله خير الغالية

----------


## دلووعة أبوها

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نبض العين

شكراً لكِ

----------


## je_je

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## الصفاء

يزاج الله خير :Rasool1:

----------


## ام شريفه

جزاك الله آلاف آآآآآآلاف مضاعفه من الحسنات

ع موقع الرووووووووعه

----------


## ط ي ب ة

يزااج الله خيير

----------


## شجره الطيبه

يزاج الله خيرا وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## حافية القدميين

مشكوره 
ويزاج الله خيـــــــــر

----------


## روح البلاد

مشكووووورة الغاليه..
والله يجعله بميزان حسناتج يااارب..
والله يوفق الجميع في حفظ كتابه..

----------


## طبشوره

يزاج الله خيير

----------


## um_jumah

جزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## شفوع

يزاج الله 
يجعلة فى ميزان اعمالج ان شالله

----------


## DanoOoh

تسلمين حياتي ع الموقع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج ويعطيج الف عافيه علي عمل الخير

----------


## همسة امل

يزااج الله خير

----------


## OoOoOoOoO

مشكووووووووووره

----------


## باربــي*14

جزاكم الله الف خير على الموضوع الطيب
 :Anotherone:

----------


## أم فـلاح

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## شجون الضوي

الله يعطيك العافية 

وجزاك الله كل خير وقربك الى ما يحب ويرضى 


شكرا يا عســــــــل ^ــ^

----------


## شيطونه راك

جزاك الله خير

----------


## مغرمة aأآ

جزاك الله خيرأ .. على مساعدتنا على حفظ قرآننا الخالد .. 

آمين ..

----------


## أم رشود

الله يجزيج الخير والجنه ويجعلج من حفظة كتاب الله وممن يقال لهم ابشروا بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان  :Amen:

----------


## eljo0ory

يزااااااااااااج الله خير اختي فميزان حسناتج ان شاااالله
والله يثبتنا على حفظه ان شالله

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

...


يزاااااااااج الله خير أختي،،،


وإن شااااء الله بـستخدمه خاصتا التسميع الكتابي,,,
وإن شااااااااااء اللـــه في ميزان حسناتج  :Smile:

----------


## نظرات حانيه

الله يزاج كل خيرررررررررر فديتج

----------


## أم علاية

يزاج الله خير

----------


## موزه عبيد

جزاك الله خيرأ .. على مساعدتنا على حفظ قرآننا الخالد .. 

آمين ..

----------


## علياء2008

جزاج الله كل خير موقع ممتاز صراحه ومفيد لدنيانا وأخرتنا

----------


## فلاحية

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أمون

يزاج الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## alainflower

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## الحزينة11

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيج خير الغاليه ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## سيدة الأساطير

جزاج الله خير وجعله ربي في ميزان حسناتج ...

----------


## بنت الدار828

بارك الله فيج

----------


## بنت بلال

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم الدواهي

جزاج الله خير

----------


## moon uae

يزاج الله خير

----------


## manalbh

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## روح ملاك

جزاج الله خير

----------


## عيون حالمة

جزيت خيرا....

----------


## دمعه سويديه

تسلمين يا الغاليه

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا جميعا يارب

استغفر الله العظيم

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده 

رضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد رسولا ونبيا " عليه الصلاة والسلام "

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيئا في الارض ولا في السماء وهو العلي العظيم

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## mnop600

ha. Saw this article is really good, you write make sense very much. ?? ???? ???????? ???

----------


## نكهة توت

*يزاج الله خير و ما تقصرين ..*

----------


## نبض الاحساس

ربي يسعدج الغاليه موقع وايد حلو

----------


## أم بيسان

الله يجزيج الخير والجنه ويجعلج من حفظت كتاب الله وممن يقال لهم ابشروا بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان

----------


## الشتلية

* يزاج الله خير اختى .. بنت الامارات .. 
.. في ميزان حسنااااااااااااتج ..*

----------


## عيناوي

مشكورة اختي 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى ان شاءالله00

----------


## أم حمدة2008

جزاج الله خير

----------


## ريـــــــم

ما شاء الله ..

يزاج الله خير إختي ،،

----------


## بنادر الدوحة

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## شمس99

أاشكر اللي حط هذا الموقع جدا حلو و أكيد الي حط الموقع بحصل حسنات وأجر وثواب عند الله سبحانة وتعالى

----------


## غزلااانـ

يزاج الله خير اختى بنت الامارات ع المجهود الطيب
والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتج

----------


## LittLe.

جزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت يوAإي

الله يجزيج الخير والجنه ويجعلج من حفظت كتاب الله وممن يقال لهم ابشروا بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان

----------


## حايرة7

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## **_**

يزاااااااااااااااج الله الجنة أختي الغالية

----------


## مرت الغالي

جزاج الله خير وبارك الله لك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عيناوي

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## *أم الريامي*

جزاج الله خير وبارك الله لك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## angel-alia

بارك الله فيج ويزاج الله خير

----------


## بتوته

يزاج ربي كل خير

----------


## شفوع

يززززززززززززززززززززززاج الله الف خير

----------


## سماء صافية

جزاج الله خير

----------


## وردة دمشقية

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## فراوله-1987

جزاج الله خير

----------


## Bent Rashed

thanks sis

----------


## اسرار808

جزااااااااااااك الله الخير كله

----------


## الود4

ما قصرتي موقع ممتاز ماشاااااءالله بارك الله فيج

----------


## شمسة سعيد

يزاج الف خير على الموظوع دشيت الموقع وكان اكثر من الرائع

----------


## حديقتي صديقتي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ساجدة لله

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## جودي أبت

يزاج الله كل خير .. سبحان الله يا في وقته

----------


## أسامي تشان

يزاااااااااااااج الله الف خير ع البرنامج

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

ياريت أقدر أحفظ لان حفظي عشواااااااااااائي ... احفظ من كل جزء سوره ...


ادعوا لي يالغاليات ..

----------


## عتووقه

يزااااااااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## نسمة أمل

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## أم رشود

جزاج الله خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## So_Sweet

الله يطيب ذكرج وييسر امرج

----------


## قمر2008

يزاج الله الجنة

----------


## faa2

بارك الله فيج
عزيزتي وموفقه بإذن الله

----------


## حلاااااااايم

جزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت الصحراء

تسلمين

----------


## حديقتي صديقتي

يـــــــــــزاج الله خـــــــــيــر اخــــــتـــي

----------


## بنت الشمالي

مشكوووور اختي ..

والله واايد بيفيدني لاني احين مشتركه ف مركز تحفيظ قران ..

جزيتي الجنه ..

----------


## samura

جزاكى الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الرفيعة

**
*ربي يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء*
 :Sha2:

----------


## wama

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## زلال2008

يزاج الله الف خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج  :Smile:

----------


## موزه عبيد

يزاج الله خير و في انتظار مواضيعج القيمة

----------


## بنت الشمالي

الله يجزيج الخير والجنه ويجعلج من حفظت كتاب الله وممن يقال لهم ابشروا بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان

----------


## وصــــايف

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام نهيان ..

يزاج الله خير

----------


## LDEHX

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## احبه حيل

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## ماميرو

بارك الله فيك وأدخلك فسيح جنانه يا بنت الامارات عن جد كتير انا مبسوطه على البرنامج بدي اشترك بمجموعتكم بس كيف ؟ وشكرا

----------


## أم حـــمــــد

تسلمين يالغالية وربي يجعلة في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

يزاج ربي الجنة وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## دروب الدنيا

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ام خالد 84

مشكوره اختي .. الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله

----------


## marumaaaa

يزاج الله الف خيير حبيبتي

----------


## ريم2009

يزاااج الله خييييييير .

----------


## الروح الوفية

تسلمين غناتي ع الموضوع المفيد 

يزااااج الله الف خير

مع تحياتي 
الروح الوفية

----------


## أم ولوودي

الله يحفظج حبيبتي

----------


## samoor25

*( بنـت الأمارات )* . . 

يزآج الله خيـر وجعلهـ ف ميزآن حسنآتــج . .

----------


## Jamela-Bond

يزاج الله الف خير الغاليه 
وان شاء الله يكون ف ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## mariebelle

جزاك الله خير حبيبتي

----------


## ريمان الامارات

يزاج الله خير

----------


## غايتي رضا ربي

يزاج الله خيرا

----------


## ام عفـراء

مشكوره اختي على الموقع ويجزيج الله الف خير

----------


## أم سيف

مشكوره الغاليه

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## شمووختي

تسلمين حبيبتي ع الموقع روووووووووعه

----------


## mazooon

يزاج الله خير والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Mįşš●Ċlaśŝįč

مشكورة
انا كنت ادور هالموقع

----------


## بسمه سحاب

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## فواحة العصر

*جزاكى الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## نورااااني

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## روزه

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## أحبك أمي

بارك الله فيج

----------


## _ريما_

يزاج ربي الفردوس الأعلى و مرافقة النبي محمد (صلى الله عليه و سلم)

 :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## alrim

بيسلمووووووووو

----------


## ام سعيد وفاء

جزاك الله خير وجعلنا واياك من حفظة القرآن الكريم

----------


## يارب يارب

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
جزاكى الله كل خير بنت الامارات موقع جميل اشتركت وهبداء احفظ يجعلو فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## دلع العيم

جزااج الله الف خير عزيزتي

----------


## Miss Nikon

في ميزان حسناتج الغالية

----------


## حياتي بوظبي

السلام عليكم

يزاج الله خير أختي،، في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## $أم غايه$

الله يجزيج الخير والجنه ويجعلج من حفظت كتاب الله وممن يقال لهم ابشروا بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

تم اضافته للمفضلة 

جعله ربي عملك هذ في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## زهرة _العود

جزااج الله الف خير عزيزتي

ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## ورد نادر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكوره اختي الغاليه على هذا الموقع الاكثر من رائع 
الله يسهل عليكي ويسعدك آمين

----------


## ام نانو

جزاج الله خير

----------


## فجر النهار

الله يجزيج الخير والجنه ويجعلج من حفظت كتاب الله وممن يقال لهم ابشروا بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان

----------


## قلبي اليتيم

مشكورة اختي وجزاج الله الف خير

----------


## moonuae

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## umwadha

جزاك الله خير

----------


## زوليندا

شكرا لكي اختي العزيزة على هذا الموقع المفيد وجعله في ميزات حسناتك
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## غلا البداو

مشكورة حبيبتي وجزاج الله خير...........

وفي ميزان حسناتج بأذن الله

----------


## بنت فهد..

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بنت بحور

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## قطرات العلم

جزاك الله خير و قي ميزان حسناتج يا بنت الامارات

----------


## أم طمطوم

الله يبارك فيج وفي ميزان حسناتج 
وجزاج الله الف خير 
وينولج اللي في بالج يا رب العالمين 
مشكووووووووووووووووره الغلا

----------


## الشيخة شيخة ~

يزأج الله خير

----------


## سيدة الانتظار

يزاج الله خير 
في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شظايا الروح

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## Miyaya

بارك الله فيج

----------


## غريبه الليالي

يزاااج الله خير و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## قمر الزمن

> [08]الله يجزيج الخير والجنه ويجعلج من حفظت كتاب الله وممن يقال لهم ابشروا بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان[/08]


اللهم امين

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي

----------


## mozani

يزااج الله خيييييير وفي ميزآآن حسنآتج ختييه

----------


## أم بدور@

جزاج الله خير

----------


## أحبك أمي

بارك الله فيك اختي الحبيبة ف اللله
وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلك الله ذخرا للا مة الاسلامية 
واثابك على هذا العمل العظيم 
لقول رسولنا الكريم صلى الله علية وسلم "الدال على الخير كفاعله.."

----------


## أم سما و أحمد

جزاك الله كل الخير و رزقك سعادة الدنيا و الآخره

----------


## كميلانه

يزاج الله خير اختى بنت الامارات ع المجهود الطيب
والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتج

----------


## زينة البلد222

يزاج الله خيييييير اختيي

^^

----------


## رند للعطور

جزاك الله خير 

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## بنت القيروان

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## نوراسلام

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## شمسه الشامسي

يزاج الله خير اختى بنت الامارات

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

واااااااي بيقول فشل التحميل بليز ابيه

----------


## miss d!or

يزاج الله خير اختي 

بس للاسف الرابط مايفتح

----------


## أم حصه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## راعية الدلوعة

جزاج الله خير
الربااط ما يفتح معاي

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج ويرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## عناد المناصير

الغاليه ماطاع يفتح عندي

----------


## مينا القلب

الله يجعلنا من حفظة كتابه الكريم ومن العاملين به يارب ويثبتنا.... يزاج الله خير

----------


## لحن البراءه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صمت الجفون

والله مفيد جدا كنت أدور شي عشان ولدي معاه

----------


## **بدرالبدور**

يزاج الله خير

----------


## fedoo

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## lazi

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام البلاد

يزاج الله خير اختى بنت الامارات ع المجهود الطيب
والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شوشو_24

يزاج الله خير اختى بنت الامارات ع المجهود الطيب
والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتج

----------


## موزة الغفلي

في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## كويتانا

> يزاج الله خير اختى بنت الامارات ع المجهود الطيب
> والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أجمل مولود

يزاج الله خير

----------


## uae pulse

الله يجزاج كل خييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## umsara11

آللهـم آنآ نسألڪ حبڪ ۈحب من يحبڪ ۈحب عمل صالح يقربنآ آلى حبڪ..

----------


## رها

يزاج الله خير ..في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## ام لمى وملك

يزاج الله خيرا

----------


## ساره خالد

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## k-k90

_يزاج الله ألف خير في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله_

----------


## meme999

جزاك الله خير

----------


## نية صافية

وايد مفيد تسلمين يزاج الله خير

----------


## نوف الظبيانية

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
بارك الله فيج بنت الإمارات وجعله في ميزان حسناتج اللهم آمين

----------


## انثى شامخة

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلنا من حفظة القرآن اللهم امين 
اللهم اجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور ابصارنا وجلا ءهمناوطريقنا الذى نمشى عليه اللهم امين

----------


## ام هيآ

الله يوفقج

----------


## *أم خليفه*

يزاااااااج الله خير .. الغاليه والله يجعله في ميزان حسانتج....

----------


## مريوم الأموره

الله يوفقج ويرزقج الجنه انشاءالله

----------


## فطامي uae

جزاج الله خير 

وفي ميزان حسناتج ياااارب

----------


## لهفة الخ ـاطر

يزااج الله الف خيير

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## نوارة 25

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شمس الوداع

بارك الله فيكِ اختي
وجزاكِ الله كل خير

----------


## ليه الفراق

جزاك الله خير ..
الله يجعله بميزان حسناتك ..

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## قمر الزمن

الله. يوفقج غناتي جزاج الله خير بميزان حسناتج غناتي

----------


## نوردبـي

جزاج الله خير

----------


## أم نظارات

*يزااج الله خير حبيبتي*

----------


## mrs salah

يزاج الله خير

----------


## واحده م الناس

شكرا على مجهدك بس انا مش عارفه احدد الايات اللي حابه اكررها ياريت تخبروني وشكرا

----------


## ام عنوده

الله يزجاك كل خير كان عندي الموقع بس الحمد لله

----------


## شانيل82

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## (فراوله الحب)

بارك الله فيج

----------


## ارحمني الله

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ام خالد_999

جزاج الله خير 

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ويثبتج ويثبت جميع المسلمين على الايمان

----------


## ليندااااا

جزاك الله خير أختي على الموضوع الرائع و البناء و في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## dima.

////////////للرفع

----------


## نوارة 2

يزاج الله خير

----------


## خط دبي

جزاك الله خير , بوركتي

----------


## بنين2010

الله يجزاج الجنه مشرفتنا الغالية  :12 (7):

----------


## Prime Lamy

الله يجزاكِ خير أختي الغاليهـ ,,

----------


## EOMAR84

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## سموره93

> يزاج الله خير وبميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## EOMAR84

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## s.a.r.o.o.h

مشكوووره الغالية 
يزاج الله خيير

----------


## #..Lamar..#

ヽヽ、ヽ、、ヽヽ、ヽ｀、☁｀｀、｀ヽ｀、ヽヽヽ、 ヽ☁｀ヽ｀ ｀、ヽ ｀｀、☁ヽ｀、ヽ、ヽ｀☁ヽ、、ヽ｀、、ヽ｀、.｀ـ☁、ヽ｀、、ヽ｀｀☁、ヽ｀ヽ、 ヽ｀、☁｀｀、｀ヽ｀、ヽヽヽ、 ヽ☁｀ヽ｀｀、ヽ｀｀、☁ヽ｀、ヽ、ヽ｀☁ ヽ、、ヽ｀、、ヽ｀、.｀ـ☁、ヽ、、ヽ｀ヽヽ、ヽ、、ヽヽ、ヽ｀、☁｀｀、｀ヽ｀、｀｀｀、 ☁ヽ｀、ヽ、 ヽ｀☁ヽ、、ヽ｀、、ヽ｀、.｀ـ☁、ヽ｀、、ヽ｀｀☁、ヽ｀ヽ｀｀｀、☁ امطروا قلوبكم بالاستغفار أسْتَغْفِـــرّ الْلَّهِ الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته ｀ヽ｀｀、ヽ｀｀、☁ヽ｀、ヽ、ヽ｀☁ ヽ、ヽ｀ 、、ヽ｀｀☁、ヽ｀ヽ、、ヽ｀ヽ ｀、ヽ、 ｀｀、ヽ｀、、｀｀、ヽ｀｀ ｀、｀｀｀、☁ヽ｀、ヽ、ヽ｀☁ヽ、、ヽ｀、、ヽ｀、.｀ـ☁、ヽ｀、、ヽ｀｀☁、ヽ｀ヽヽ｀ 、☁｀｀、｀ ヽ｀、ヽヽヽ、

----------

